# Ekg interpretation



## Celiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone would know the answer to this question, or where I may be able to find it?  Our ER department doctors order EKG's on patients, they do a preliminary reading, but the EKG's are sent to our hospitalists for a final reading.   If the hospitalist bill for the reading should the place of service be 22 (outpatient hospital) or 23 (Emergency room-hospital)?  The hospitalists do not physically read them in the ER, so that is why we are questioning what the place of service should be?  Is there any website which may clarify this?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 13, 2010)

The physicians can certainly bill a 93010 for the reading, with the POS ED, not inpatient.

It really depends on the contract they have with the cardiology department and whether or not they will allow the ED MD to bill and get a fee.


----------

